# Help please! Sick and skinny mouse.



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there,
One of my bucks has become suddenly very ill overnight. He is very thin and cold. He wont eat or drink. I have put him in a box with a hot water bottle (with a gradient and he seems to be staying in the cold end). I have offered him some smooth food to eat in case its his teeth but he isn't interested. He just sits and pants for ages. He is a bit more active than he was this morning but not great. I just want him to eat! Should I treat him for worms or is there anything I can try and make him eat to put some fat on him? Its a sunday so I cant take him to the vets till tomorrow unfortunately. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

When i had a mouse sudenly go skinny like you have described i kept him warm, treated with ivermectin incase it was parasites and was trying to get water in him with a dropper but he didnt make it, he seemed to get better one day but then crashed again and died.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there any kind of nourishing drink I could force feed him? I could make an oral rehydration fluid I suppose. I know how to make them so I will try that if anyone thinks its a good idea...But what can I give him to make him fatter?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Force feeding or watering mice usually ends in aspiration of the food or water, killing the mouse. If he's so bad off that he's lost a bunch of weight and is actually cold, it's a pretty remote chance that he'll improve. If you offer food ad water and keep him warm, that's the best you can do.


----------

